# hello all



## glennjaci (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi to you all!!
Just bought our first motorhome with the intention of gettin away every fortnight for some wild camping. Been caravanners for 15 years, but like the idea of the get up and go of a motorhome. Any ideas for a first wild camping weekend? Just seems a bit wrong at the moment, just parking up anywhere for the night, feels like we are breaking the law!! A bit new to this side of camping!
based in walsall area


----------



## maingate (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome glennjaci, you will get lots of help on here.

It would be beneficial if you let us know which part of the country you are from and you would get more help when looking for places.

Don`t worry, there is a lot of useful info about regular wilding places and if it does not say no overnighting then overnight.

Good luck.


----------



## maingate (Oct 20, 2009)

*Should have gone to Specsavers*

Oops sorry, I missed the last bit about Walsall. 

Its that senile distemper again.


----------



## glennjaci (Oct 20, 2009)

pick it up in the next week or so, derbyshire would be nice or the lakes. we like walking so any ideas would be gr8 to ge us up and running!
Just worried about stopping in a safe place and all that. I suppose im a bit of a 'towny' and used to getting parking tickets lol


----------



## ajs (Oct 21, 2009)

glennjaci said:


> Hi to you all!!
> Just bought our first motorhome with the intention of gettin away every fortnight for some wild camping. Been caravanners for 15 years, but like the idea of the get up and go of a motorhome. Any ideas for a first wild camping weekend? Just seems a bit wrong at the moment, just parking up anywhere for the night, feels like we are breaking the law!! A bit new to this side of camping!
> based in walsall area


 
benwackie... back of wednesbury park is quiet this time of year
... trains don't use that line nowardays either 

pleck park.. but noisy motorway overhead 

also.. back of the arboretum... no lights this year so only the druggies to watch out fore 


seriously... anywhere yer fancy... just go do it 

regards 
aj


----------



## Randonneur (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have'nt yet camped in a motorhome before then I would suggest a first couple of nights on a site to find out where everything is and how it all works. Being ex caravanners you will already know the basics so you will just need to familiarise yourselves with the differences in your motorhome. 

When you are used to it you will find you have so much more freedom than with a caravan and you will find places that you just could'nt get to with a caravan.

Happy motorhoming and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site, plenty of information to be found and if you cant find it just ask and somebody will be along soon to help. Hapy wilding.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi and welcome ,you will soon get used to wilding where and where not to stop we find most places you do not get bothered .after all we have been wilding in south wales since may .you mention derbishire there are some great places round matlock in fact we are hoping to be there this weekend


----------



## glennjaci (Feb 1, 2010)

*thanks for that!!*

thanks for all your replies, been away a few times now, still findin out how it all works, nd runnin out of gas on new years eve is a lesson learned lol!!!
Its a learning curve, (I keep tellin the missus)


----------



## ajs (Feb 1, 2010)

glennjaci said:


> Its a learning curve, (I keep tellin the missus)



 that's after the clip round the ears i bet 

 have fun..

 regards 
aj


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 1, 2010)

Monsal Head would make a brilliant first 'wild camp'.

Search the site for more info ...

Or visit The Angler's Rest, Miller's Dale (near Buxton), for a really friendly pub stopover. Details in the pub stopover forum.

You can walk the Monsal Trail from here - it's beautiful.

Have fun!


----------

